# Померещилось)



## iolka (30 Май 2009)

:sarcastic::superstition:

_Добавлено через 5 минут 2 секунды_
вот ещё немножко...


----------



## Mila (30 Май 2009)

..Все мозги разбил на части, все извилины заплел....

А ведь сразу и не сообразишь!:slow: Здесь надо воображение включатьn_the_quiet2::good: Супер


----------



## iolka (30 Май 2009)

сама в лыжнике только не разобралась)... ничего кроме лыжника не вижу... :unknw:


----------



## Mila (30 Май 2009)

Тот, который наизнанку, расстояние между ног -это нос, улыбка вниз, лыжа как шапка, руки вверх, сзади плащ и юбка. В общем, кто прочтет скажет бред несет.
Надо прикрыть рукой и медленно открывать.

"Вместо, чтоб поесть, помыться, уколоться и забыться,
Вся безумная больница у экрана собралась." В.С. Высоцкий


----------



## iskander-k (30 Май 2009)

Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> сама в лыжнике только не разобралась)... ничего кроме лыжника не вижу...


Наверное кроме него ничего нет. То на лыжах едет, то летит вниз головой.


Ludmila написал(а):


> расстояние между ног -это нос, улыбка вниз, лыжа как шапка, руки вверх, сзади плащ и юбка.



пытался это представить - не выходит.


----------



## iolka (30 Май 2009)

Ludmila написал(а):


> Тот, который наизнанку, расстояние между ног -это нос, улыбка вниз, лыжа как шапка, руки вверх, сзади плащ и юбка. В общем, кто прочтет скажет бред несет.
> Надо прикрыть рукой и медленно открывать.


не помогло):sarcastic::dash1:


----------



## Mila (30 Май 2009)

Акцент сделай на ноги.Обувь это глаза. Расстояние между ног- огромный нос. Закрой рисунок полностью рукой и медленно открывай. Первое, что увидишь , странный убор (ясно -это лыжа). Второе- глаза ( это обувь) ,затем огромный нос.
Самое смешное -под коленями-это мешки под глазами:sarcastic:
Где заканчиваются брюки- это шея. Ой, улыбку пропустили, в общем где-то там. Там где очки-это талия, а далее юбка пышная.:lol:

Это все у перевернутого лыжника:crazy:


----------



## iolka (30 Май 2009)

копец... чего-то увидела.. но, мне кажется, не то, что вы...:sarcastic::to_pick_ones_nose2:


----------



## Mila (30 Май 2009)

Воображение у каждого свое. Не обязательно увидеть тоже


----------



## akok (30 Май 2009)

н-да 

Наши глюки не для скуки


----------



## iolka (31 Май 2009)

вот из разряда движения




 





а эти почему-то у меня не движутся... хотя должны:crazy:


----------



## Drongo (1 Июн 2009)

И я тут отмечусь.  С первым глюком "боролся" так, попробовал разобрать по кадрам .gif и увидеть скрытый 25 кадр с зелёным кругом. И что вы думаете? А зелёного цвета там нет и в помине. А ведь если на крестик в середине смотреть, то видно зелёные круги. Точно подметил *akok*.


akok написал(а):


> Наши глюки не для скуки


----------



## zain (1 Июн 2009)

Целующую пару точно не увидел:unknw:

А у слона 5 ног насчитал или 6:wacko2:


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

у слона насчитала пять ног))))))).. серое не начало исчезать.....:crazy: в остальном здорово:thank_you2:.. преломление реальности - это интересненько))))


----------



## Igolka (1 Июн 2009)

А у слона я насчитала 7 ног! А может это с хоботом?:lol2:rankster2:


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

здесь не только раскрытая книга, а и......







здесь куда-то исчезает футболист)



Внимательно посмотрите на центр этого красного кружка. 




Через некоторое время начнёт казаться, что он зелёный.


----------



## Drongo (1 Июн 2009)

Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> здесь куда-то исчезает футболист)


С футболистом разобрался.  Интересно получается и хитро.


Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> Внимательно посмотрите на центр этого красного кружка


Так он по жизни зелёный есть, был, и будет. )))) :sarcastic_blum:


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

Drongo написал(а):


> Так он по жизни зелёный есть, был, и будет. ))))


фигушка) уверен? где правда?.. :sarcastic:


> Только у меня он почему то превращается в зеленый КВАДРАТИК...





> Я не вижу зеленого. Там вполне нормальный красный. Никак не ожидал от Вас такого обмана.


----------



## Drongo (1 Июн 2009)

*Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, Так те кто видят красный цвет, на этой картинке, те слегка дальтоники наверное. :sarcastic:


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## Sergei (1 Июн 2009)

> Внимательно посмотрите на центр этого красного кружка.





> Так он по жизни зелёный


 у меня он тоже зелёный, а не красный

_Добавлено через 12 минут 22 секунды_


> а эти почему-то у меня не движутся... хотя должны





> серое не начало исчезать


 у меня тоже .не могу понять лыжника и разобратса с футболистами


----------



## Drongo (1 Июн 2009)

Sergei написал(а):


> у меня он тоже зелёный, а не красный


Да это *Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой*, прикалывается уже. :girl_witch::lol:


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

тихо... сама долго возмущалась, что за фихня
:tease::sarcastic_blum:


----------



## Sergei (1 Июн 2009)

Так куда же пропадает футболист?:unknw:


----------



## Mila (1 Июн 2009)

Мы, наверное, уже все пациенты канатчиковой дачи:wacko2:
Я, не знаю, кто из них прикалывается, Бабка Ёжка или Нафаничка, но круг в квадрате зеленый, с лыжником разобралась, а с футболистами нет.


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

Ludmila написал(а):


> а с футболистами нет.


с ними то как раз всё ясно:lol:


----------



## Drongo (1 Июн 2009)

Ludmila написал(а):


> но круг в квадрате зеленый


А вы уверены, что это круг и квадрат? Если смотреть больше 71 сек. То можно увидеть треугольник и ромб.


----------



## Sergei (1 Июн 2009)

*Drongo*, я смотрел более 2 минут- он так и остаётса ЗЕЛЁНЫМ ШАРОМ


----------



## Mila (1 Июн 2009)

Я, уже ни в чем не уверенна, но рядом зеленых человечков увидела. Но смотреть надо 91 сек :rofl: 
Кроме того, зеленый шар превращается в розовый и подмигивает.n_the_quiet2:. Но смотреть надо дольше 3,55 мин


----------



## iolka (1 Июн 2009)

не мигая?


----------



## Mila (1 Июн 2009)

Нет, одним глазом, второй прикрыть надо:rofl:


----------



## Sergei (29 Ноя 2009)

А продолжение будет?


----------



## Mila (29 Ноя 2009)

Найди на картинке 9 человечков


----------



## Sergei (29 Ноя 2009)

Вижу только три


----------



## edde (29 Ноя 2009)

Шестерых насчитал, где еще три?


----------



## Sergei (29 Ноя 2009)

Я животных несчитал, веть сказано "человечков"


----------



## edde (29 Ноя 2009)

Внимательно смотрим, слева от арки за птицей два лица и два справа, справа от арки женское лицо, в принципе если посчитать младенца все девять нашлись.


----------



## Саныч (30 Ноя 2009)

*edde*, ты у нас "глазастый":good2: С твоей помощью нашел все 9


----------



## Mila (30 Ноя 2009)

*Продолжение следует...*








Найдите 17 волков


----------



## Fox (30 Ноя 2009)

Вижу только 10


----------



## akok (1 Сен 2010)

Нашел 11


----------

